# Struggling with fudge



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone else struggling to obtain sweet "fudgy" flavour, having enjoyed this previously I ordered some when it came back to Rave.

Rob suggests 20 g in 42g out in 25 /30s. With a clean machine 18 g in 36 / 37g out 25 /30 s @ 93 c brew is lacking sweetness with a slight dark / bitter back edge.

Tried 18g in 27 g out 25 s @ 93 improvement but still not particularly sweet, still with slightly dark back edge but improved body.

Tried 92 c and tweaking grind but no appreciable improvement.

Any thoughts / suggestions


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep same here, not got it like last year, been taking it down towards 17/18g and longer towards 36g and getting almost there, might try it as above though next time.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Ditto - not a fan so far and does not compare well with the Brazilian Fazenda Irmas Pereira bought at the same time (now finished!).

There is something distinctly Robustery about the fudge


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> Anyone else struggling to obtain sweet "fudgy" flavour, having enjoyed this previously I ordered some when it came back to Rave.
> 
> Rob suggests 20 g in 42g out in 25 /30s. With a clean machine 18 g in 36 / 37g out 25 /30 s @ 93 c brew is lacking sweetness with a slight dark / bitter back edge.
> 
> ...


Try some longer extractions, 35-37 seconds - any better?


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

I tried it for the first time last week and was starting to think it was over hyped.

Ive been going with 18g in 36g out in 27-30


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I dont think this is the same Fudge as a couple of years ago


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Ditto - not a fan so far and does not compare well with the Brazilian Fazenda Irmas Pereira bought at the same time (now finished!).
> 
> There is something distinctly Robustery about the fudge[/quote
> 
> That fazenda is lush & smooth]


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

just pulled a 42g out, better but still hitting the notes from last years beans.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> There is something distinctly Robustery about the fudge


Can see where your coming from there, something lingering at the back of the throat for me, not that pleasant, not sure if its robusta though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> just pulled a 42g out, better but still hitting the notes from last years beans.


perhaps your palate has changed and or developed


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

maybe!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I did this tight and short, dumped a gallon of milk on it - I don't think this is something subtle needing dialling in so long as it's not massively bitter or sour..


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Coffee crops change year on year...this feeds through to the roasted product if made with the same beans.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I am fairly close to running out of beans having had a few bags of Rave's MM and Finca El Bosque (just to mix things up! ) and I was thinking about trying some Fudge blend next. I never tried the 'original' but am I right in thinking it's maybe not as good now?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Has anyone checked with Rave if indeed the current Fudge is in actual fact any different to last year's batch, as was the case recently with Italian Job due to them not being able to source a particular bean used in the blend?

At least you'd all then know for sure.

Just a thought.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

UPDATE.

I have been incontact with Rob at Rave.

Would members who have bought "FUDGE" and are having difficulty achieving desired result please forward TO ME your order number and batch number (s) ( bottom of bag).

I will then forward this information to Rob in one post

PLease do not bombard Rob/ Rave with posts.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Err chucked my bags away!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Mine started tasting good about 12-13 days after roast, it was a bit spiky before then.

I've experimented with a 2:1 ratio and a few different times, shots have tasted great at around the 30s mark.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Try some longer extractions, 35-37 seconds - any better?


Tried but little different


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> Tried but little different


Maybe just not your thing ?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Maybe just not your thing ?


It was absolutely gorgeous when about before, that was why I ordered more and found it totally different this time .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> It was absolutely gorgeous when about before, that was why I ordered more and found it totally different this time .


Different coffees / crop / roast


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Roaster/Person roaster also!


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Finished my last of 3 bags of fudge at the weekend - really not impressed, nothing like when I had it before. Played around with extraction but nothing really worked, dissapointed.

Anyone else manage to get it working ?


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> UPDATE.
> 
> I have been incontact with Rob at Rave.
> 
> ...


Did Rob @ rave comment ?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Olliehulla said:


> Did Rob @ rave comment ?


I had not heard from Rob / Rave but I believe another forum member spoke to Rob yesterday and I received a message to say that Rob was dealing with it yesterday.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Hmmm. Just bought 2 kg while I was at Rave earlier today. I've got a hopper full of Burundi Buziraguhindwa to get through first then it'll be fudge time. I'll have to wait and see


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

dlanumber said:


> Coffee and Cinnamon Fudge
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


Comedian.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Tewdric said:


> Hmmm. Just bought 2 kg while I was at Rave earlier today. I've got a hopper full of Burundi Buziraguhindwa to get through first then it'll be fudge time. I'll have to wait and see


I have to say I am finding it disappointing too and I usually love everything I buy from Rave..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

[oQUOTE=Tewdric;352227]I have to say I am finding it disappointing too and I usually love everything I buy from Rave..

Give us a bit to go on ... Bitter ? Sweet ? How you pulling it ? In milk or black?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Perhaps it would have been a good idea to read this before ordering the new batch of fudge. Oh well, i'll wait and see. If this turns out to be not my thing it will probably be my last order with rave. There's nothing wrong with the coffees I've had recently, just prefer other roasters nowadays. I'm even having trouble getting the same results I used to out of the Italian job and signature.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Their Mocha Java is the best blend with Milk IMO.


----------

